# N. County San Diego. ?



## ewick (Apr 1, 2012)

Any body looking to meet up in North county San Diego and talk/ share photography? all levels welcomed. We all live busy lives but I'm sure we can make time one day a month to meet up and go take photos. It would be great and while I dont know how to mange a meet up group I'm sure we can learn together. Hope to hear from somebody. Spread the word folks.


----------



## Guinness Man (May 12, 2012)

I live in La Mesa. not too far away. PM Me


----------



## Dominantly (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm up in Rancho Bernardo, and don't mind going out to shoot.
I've got quite a few favorite spots in the area, so if you need any ideas let me know. Also share if you've found any photog gems!


----------



## Jakethedog (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi guys I am a newbie if you guys still meet up in San Diego I would love to tag along and get some great shots and learn stuff so if you guys do meet up please let me know I can go any day


----------



## kathyt (Jun 4, 2013)

I used to live on the lagoon in Carlsbad. I miss it so bad.


----------

